# Black or white or shades in between .....only colours



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

I have so wanted to do a thread about white folks and dem black folks and all of the in between shades of skin and cultural diversities.

So as a white person, well pinkish if truth be told lol. How do you view different shades of skin to yourself? Inner city the blacks and Asians stay in their own groups and both have greviences against da white police and politicians that keep them down. Rural areas any coloured minorities are viewed with distrust, as folks (bumpkins ) just don't know them.

We readily slate and take the pee out of our own rural groups.....burns scousers and the Essex lot, north south divide. Northern monkeys, southern fairies......thieving scousers shaggy Essex girls.

In reality we know that good and bad exist in all communities and probably nine times out of ten their wouldn't be a problem until the youth culture is involved. Youth..... Depicts youngsters to mind, however our youth are growing up so much quicker in recent years. We have 14 - 16 year olds are stealing cars and attacking the elder generation that twenty years ago they feared to cross words with in all honesty due to the back lash that they would receive....
Any views? Keep them clear and to the point please without resorting to verbal abuse of any other foreign members that may post on here.

Please forgive me if this offends anyone and I fully understand if....the foreign mods close it down if it gets too heated, I hope it is constructive not destructive.

(Edit burns was jocks and not sure what foreign word was before software changes it)


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

well,my first point is to ask any members of the black community to stop accusing us white people of being racist every time something goes against them.i can call my mates fatty,ginger,skinny etc etc cos thats what they look like but as soon as you say the black kid its a racist comment.if i say the black kid,its not because i have anything against colour.also i dont understand why people from pakistan take offence at being called a paki.its just short for the country they originated from just like yanks,pommies and ozzies etc.this race thing is a very touchy subject and its being over done.if someone calls me white dude,so what.im white.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

didnt know i was a northern monkey like


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

this is the hot potato thread.wait for the jd to kick in.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

c15 ttt said:


> this is the hot potato thread.wait for the jd to kick in.


Hammer time??


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Everything is racist, if you as a person feels it is personal attack against you for being a particular type be it race religion .( let's leave religion out of this) whole different ball game!!!!

So me calling a jock or scouser could be treated as racist if I added bastard to the comment. The daughter and I did barnado's againg this Xmas just gone and we both had to be vetted to be able to take some presses in for the kids. Pc brigade was at full flow on no racist comments towards any of the children or in conversation. What!!!! I had a lad called Daniel on my lap from London who's mum had left the country with a fella for Xmas leaving this four year old alone, and yes he was a black lad. His face when I sat him on my knee did the tickle monster bit blew raspberries on his neck and then gave him a big hug and a pressie was oh so good tbh.

So when are we racist? When it suits or in the company of others that dictate the conversation?
The argument of us folks being racist is an inbred response to how some of our youth have been brought up I think, after all a larger majority of doctors nurses or dentists are black or Asians....do you refuse treatment or do you sit and converse?

See this subject is deep, sorry I watched Durango and it got me thinking about the subject and how they feel and how we come across as a race to them.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Flame rules are it is non moderated, so just pm'd IKon who is sat in here lol.......watching and waiting


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

i will have to watch django.i dont think racism is a problem where i live.there are hardly any black families.i only had one black mate at school but he had been adopted by a white family so he had no one to relate to about his real family history which must have been weird.think ive probably seen about ten -fifteen black people in the last 30 odd years around here.thats not in newcastle mind,just the local towns and villages.i went to london a few years ago and it was like being in a different world.strange feeling.if i saw a fat bloke cheat at a game of cards and called him a cheating fat [email protected]@tard in jest.most people would see the funny side.if it was a black bloke and i called him a cheating black [email protected]@tard in jest.most people would think im a racist.not true though but its a common trap to fall in unawares.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I wasn't, if you look at the footer of any thread you'll see all members who are on line, not necessarily that thread


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gaz , not everybody is as nice a fella as you ( lovely story btw ) , unfortunatly I have to work for a living andd mostly among the " working class " and mate they are racist as fk !!!! One guy I know will not go to the same dentist as I do , why ? Because despite them having a great reputation , they are asian !!!!! Religion a diff ball game ?, well try being a catholic in Nireland ,I know , having on many ocasions been a tim / fenion / tarry etc ( catholic ) working in Harland wolf !!!! And btw they are also racist as fk ,,, but racisim is not confined to these shores , everywher you go there is racisim ,,, the yanks hate the blacks , the blacks hate the mexicans ( ***** ) the mex hate the vietnamese , the viet hate the chinese , the phillos hate the chinese (he ****** hate the malaysians the sour crouts hate the jam roles , the indians hate the paks, the cowbays hate the indians !!!! etc etc ,,,, just live and let live ,, ( as you do )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm Black and White to the core


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Gaz , not everybody is as nice a fella as you ( lovely story btw ) , unfortunatly I have to work for a living andd mostly among the " working class " and mate they are racist as fk !!!! One guy I know will not go to the same dentist as I do , why ? Because despite them having a great reputation , they are asian !!!!! Religion a diff ball game ?, well try being a catholic in Nireland ,I know , having on many ocasions been a tim / fenion / tarry etc ( catholic ) working in Harland wolf !!!! And btw they are also racist as fk ,,, but racisim is not confined to these shores , everywher you go there is racisim ,,, the yanks hate the blacks , the blacks hate the mexicans ( ***** ) the mex hate the vietnamese , the viet hate the chinese , the phillos hate the chinese (he ****** hate the malaysians the sour crouts hate the jam roles , the indians hate the paks, the cowbays hate the indians !!!! etc etc ,,,, just live and let live ,, ( as you do )


Glad you popped up as I know Scotland is divided as is Ireland in its religion.......yours is footy lol.
Si I have spent some time in leith when I was on seconds to bp Grangemouth and have had loads of comments......sass enact wanker weegie bastard? That made me laugh tbh. So Scotland has it"t own names for different races compared to the uk.....mmm ok diff names same meaning (abusive)

C15 TT sozz m8 don't know ya real name....
So glad u met that young lad, my best m8 is black and was also adopted as a child by white parents. Went to his 50th last year and met his whole family, well except his real sister who has bad my roots syndrome of the bad white man and slavery.
Must be hard for them growing up in a predominantly white community with racial undertones.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> I wasn't, if you look at the footer of any thread you'll see all members who are on line, not necessarily that thread


Yes I know that Paul, but you were sat in flame lol......


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually our footy prob is very much religion based. Catholic V protestant,, two of my mates are coloured , one indian one cameroon and also a sometimes girlfriend from cameroon so I know a bit about how " they " feel but that is just one aspect ,,,,,in the last year I have spent a fair bit of time 3 foreign countries , spain philopines and england ,,,, I have cousind and gf who live in londaon and spent some time there in december , I stayed in london for good few years way back in 70s but not been back for years ,,, wow. What a change , apart fron some parts of west end , chelsea etc everywhere is black ,it is like spot the white man ,,,, but not just that , the whole atmosphere has changed ,the place seems to be turning into a third world country ,,,, ( I know , I am not even going into the white ghetos , this is innercity ) ok it is not quite as bad as Manila or even rural phillo but it is changing. , and not for the better ,,,,I am not offering solutions , only my observations


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Im frequently told to "return from whence I came"

But then I live in Yorkshire, And I'm Lancastrian.......


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" And multiply " :wink:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

C15 TT sozz m8 don't know ya real name....
So glad u met that young lad, my best m8 is black and was also adopted as a child by white parents. Went to his 50th last year and met his whole family, well except his real sister who has bad my roots syndrome of the bad white man and slavery.
Must be hard for them growing up in a predominantly white community with racial undertones.[/quote]

my name is Frenchy mate.i hate the french,miserable [email protected]@rds :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

am a bit pissed off as spent 20 mins doing another posts to loose it as forum logged me out before i could post it grrrrr. will redo it later off for breakie


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> am a bit pissed off as spent 20 mins doing another posts to loose it as forum logged me out before i could post it grrrrr. will redo it later off for breakie


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok back to it, recent tt meet that stuart the ttoc rep organised was a meal at jossy's place a drive through cheddar gorge and a photo shoot on weston beach?

so we meet up at jossy's place after a small cruise down that ttk8 took us down a bloody dirt track lol. hi hello long time no yeah going good oh you look great.......oh i love what you have done with(you get it i assume) so i suddenly see this guy in a suit with a porkpie hat smiling just like patrick out of east enders......and he is black!!!

hmm ok that's odd, not what i expected at all from a german based hairdryers car lmao. bee line to introduce myself and find out who and what he was all about. (dont forget that the TT lot themselves are prejudised beyond belief) i am crap with names unless i am quoting them to get a job out of it which means money in my pocket..........................

he had me in stitches from second 1 and for the rest of the day i think he must have changed perceptions of a black guy driving and owning a TT. so for me apart from jossy's food of course that guy (wish i could remember his name) made the day for me.

carrying on Frenchy has hardly ever had any contact with black or any coloured people that he has no understanding on their own culture. like many people they assume blacks just shout racism to everything!!! they don't actually as it is the twatty youth that scream it to try to get away from things with the police.......errr our very own hoodies do the same (prejudised agains hoodie culture)

Roddy states that his very own friends are very racist at times! well that is a given as both scotland and ireland are both very passionate about heritage and outsiders......ignore the welsh for now (different story again)
so has any of his m8's racisme rubbed off on rodders? (read back through his posts and decide for yaself)

views please, and keep it clean and friendly


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> two of my mates are coloured


Just saying that would be deemed as racist these days and when I was a boy I was taught that that was the polite way to refer to people of a different origin than I. See not being racist means not even being aware of the difference; the difference being of no consequence; put two nippers in a room, one black and one white and pretty soon they dont even notice. Remember being a kid and getting into an argument and then the name calling to try and win the argument, cuttingly pointing out the difference of the other; 'you ginger haired git' etc. Well when you are black or lets say different (it could just as well be about disability) in a mainly one colour society you experience someone noticing that difference every day; mostly unspoken, not neccessarily abusive, but someone noticing the difference, judging in some way and that mattering to them. Now as someone who is white, if I were to find myself in a room ful of black men, I may well feel the same.

When I read people here saying 'I wish the blacks would not treat us all like we are racist', then that is how a black man may feel judged every day - like he or she is some sort of alien. I watched a study once, Jane Elliots blue eyed brown eyed experiment, if you can find it on line then it is well worth a watch and I defy you not to have a diffrerent view of racism as an outcome.

At the end of the day people are just people, regardless of what they look like, sound like, are like - they are either decent people or not, and that isn't exclusive to where they come from or how they look; watch jeremy Kyle and you will see what I mean, very few black or asian people on that eh. I come from Liverpool, I am a scouser, and I sound like a scouser. Because of this people feel its ok to shout calm down, eat up you are at your aunties, consider me to likely want to take anything that isnt nailed down, to somehow be less than they. And for the first 500 times I laughed with them, but it wears thin very quickly. You know I can be a little firey, well there have been times when I have responded with ' I will knock your f#cking teeth out mate if you keep going on' - that only serves to support their theory of me, or my Liverpudlianess , but in the moment it makes me feel better. When someone black is hitting back and reacting to what you may deem as little things, to them it is about this, standing up to not only your view of them, but a life time of it happening on the past too. Solving this means focussing on what is the same about us,which is everything, not what is different for that is just one thing.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Funny old thread this, living around and working in one of the most cosmopolitan cities in the world, I am just amazed at some of people's experiences.

Life's to fecking short to worry about colour or religion, it's still a human being underneath, although IMO there are an awful lot of trouble makers looking to profit out of the race card no matter what their skin colour is, having grown up with and worked with people that either they or their families originated from foreign shores, you soon learn to look at the actions of that person and not their colour, when judging their character. Also having travelled most of this planet through work, you also learn that nearly everyone has similar hopes and desires in life, and that's namely they want a quiet life and the best for their kids. Honestly, most people on this planet are very similar in my experience.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brian, chill matey, I have worked with a scouser for the last 20 years, and we still make sure the chair castors have security bolts on, you boys see a wheel you can't resist it can ya? 

We come in on morning and the bugger had 3 office chairs castors off and up on bricks and mine was one of them........he probably nicked the bricks as well


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> We come in on morning and the bugger had 3 office chairs castors off and up on bricks and mine was one of them........he probably nicked the bricks as well


[/quote]

Love it - was just making a point really, and just because he is laughing ioutwardly doesn;t mean that he is inside all of the time.

Here is that video I found it fascinating.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

very good experiment.why wasnt it enforced after 1970.i dont recall anything like that at our school.i think far ahead in the future racism will not exist as more and more mixed race families are introduced.for the time being.ignorance will prevail.as said,if its not the colour of the skin it will be size,hair colour,religion etc.its the human race that are distructive.the rest of the animal kingdom seem to manage just fine


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

A few things ,,, Gaz , I don't get the scotish and irish bit , I have worked in places in england and wales , big sites and my experience is that the english guys are definatly more racist than scotish people,and , as I have said before , we are no angels !!!! I have a few close coloured friends , the asian boy blows a fuse if we call him indian. ( He was born in scotland ) but the african guys quite clearly tell me no they are not coloured , they are black !!!! To suggest that by just recognising that someone is a diff colour or race is being racist , ok what does the word racist mean. ? I know my friends are a diff colour and race and so do they !!!!!!! ,,,,
But there is more to it ,,,,,,, I suspect a lot of people on here do not mix with or live among many coloured / diff race people so might not know what it is like to have overwhelming amounts of outsiders moving into and not integrating but totally changing the culture and atmosphere of the area ,,,,,,,


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Very emotive video Brian, you could physically see the kids faces drop when they had to wear the collars and instantly performed less. So by continuilly putting people down and stereotyping them makes them feel they are worth less ( not worthless I might add)
Right off to see grandson as he's now home later guys


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

CWM3 said:


> Funny old thread this, living around and working in one of the most cosmopolitan cities in the world, I am just amazed at some of people's experiences.
> 
> Life's to fecking short to worry about colour or religion, it's still a human being underneath, although IMO there are an awful lot of trouble makers looking to profit out of the race card no matter what their skin colour is, having grown up with and worked with people that either they or their families originated from foreign shores, you soon learn to look at the actions of that person and not their colour, when judging their character. Also having travelled most of this planet through work, you also learn that nearly everyone has similar hopes and desires in life, and that's namely they want a quiet life and the best for their kids. Honestly, most people on this planet are very similar in my experience.


exactly what i was thinking tbh as i come from essex and loads of family in london.....it is just accepted that your neighbour or guy stood next to you at the bar will be either coloured or foreign background. and yet in many places in london......the younger generation are very racist in there gang culture mentality and give themselves a very bad press by doing it. i remember driving the north circular heading into the city and stuck in traffic....looking around i see a woman goto the cashpoint and as soon as she had punched in her code, four black lads pushed her away and proceeded to rip her account off. i tried to get out of the car as the woman was screaming while sat on the floor where she landed.....my wife is holding me back for dear life. not one passer by even stopped to help!!!! now that to me was fear of getting involved against four largish teenage black lads in their big coats and hoodies. got to my sisters and i felt so bad for not getting out of the car, and was then remided of the spate of stabbings in that area. talk about bad publicity those lads brought down onto every black teenage lad in those peoples minds forever.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> A few things ,,, Gaz , I don't get the scotish and irish bit , I have worked in places in england and wales , big sites and my experience is that the english guys are definatly more racist than scotish people,and , as I have said before , we are no angels !!!! I have a few close coloured friends , the asian boy blows a fuse if we call him indian. ( He was born in scotland ) but the african guys quite clearly tell me no they are not coloured , they are black !!!! To suggest that by just recognising that someone is a diff colour or race is being racist , ok what does the word racist mean. ? I know my friends are a diff colour and race and so do they !!!!!!! ,,,,
> But there is more to it ,,,,,,, I suspect a lot of people on here do not mix with or live among many coloured / diff race people so might not know what it is like to have overwhelming amounts of outsiders moving into and not integrating but totally changing the culture and atmosphere of the area ,,,,,,,


wanted to think a while about my response to this post Roddy as i have worked at bp grangemouth in a supervisory role for the company i worked for at the time and stayed in Leith. for me at the time with a heavy essex accent i couldn't go into a bar on my own to start with and had to go in with our main man up there called charlie winters. he popped to the loo in one bar and some guy spotted me and in no uncertain terms told me to coff or i would have a pool cue smashed over my head lol....big weegie bast too he was. charlie came in and just told this guy i was with him and instantly it was diffused. now that was only one bar account i tell here, it was similar in the others. after the three weeks up there i got to the stage of walking into the place alone and being shouted gazz pint in m8!!! preconceptions of people maybe but more likely the north south divide. did it put me off? hell no!!!! we did two road trips to the lochs and mountains after that and had a great time and when away from the city large & town areas
the people were some of the nicest you could wish to meet, and even more helpfull than when i worked in southern ireland (and i thought that was good) that was the racism that Brian was on about in his post i guess


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Right ok , we all know the problem ,, I was in philopines for a while last year, Manila for a week. ( What a nightmare ),,,, you mentioned the saving face prog the other eve , I just watched something else about girl theft prostitution trafficking in india ,,,, you experience in N london ,, we have all seen hopeless cases ,,,,, what can we do ,,,, nothing mate ,,, what has to be done is the wealth of the world has to be spread around for everybody , not just the rich boys in switzerland monaco some places in USA , but how even can we do that ,,,,,,,,,,, today we have witnessed the dreadful situation in algeria , while france moves to secuure favourable trading agreements for uranium in Mali ,,,,,,,, meanwhile we are fed " weapons of mass destraction " by the worlds media which is owned by the perpitrators of inequality , injustice and exploitation ,,,,,, ( going to lie down now !!!! )


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Right ok , we all know the problem ,, I was in philopines for a while last year, Manila for a week. ( What a nightmare ),,,, you mentioned the saving face prog the other eve , I just watched something else about girl theft prostitution trafficking in india ,,,, you experience in N london ,, we have all seen hopeless cases ,,,,, what can we do ,,,, nothing mate ,,, what has to be done is the wealth of the world has to be spread around for everybody , not just the rich boys in switzerland monaco some places in USA , but how even can we do that ,,,,,,,,,,, today we have witnessed the dreadful situation in algeria , while france moves to secuure favourable trading agreements for uranium in Mali ,,,,,,,, meanwhile we are fed " weapons of mass destraction " by the worlds media which is owned by the perpitrators of inequality , injustice and exploitation ,,,,,, ( going to lie down now !!!! )


i don't get your post bud, how can world changes in wealth and securing contracts in a countries mineral wealth do anything about racism? surely that can only be changed or altered by education and a willingness to work with our differing cultures to achieve the working together system we desire. after all south africa gave power back to the black people and it is now worse than it has ever been.......more and more shanty towns, crime rate through the roof etc etc.

a country has needs to keep it running for the industries it has be that gas oil or coal i am afraid and that is what we task our government to do on our behalf.
we can do nothing about the black gang culture in london or the asian community that have preyed on vulenarable white girls to put them into the sex trade......it has to come from there own communities through education and working together to achieve that goal. don't forget the uk has and is still going through a massive cultural shock to the system since immigration opened the flood gates and were unable to control it or stop it when it hit breaking point. so to me i am afriad your post is the same imperialist one you keep posting just in a different order m8 lol.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Imperialisim is the cause of poverty , poverty is the cause of ignorance , ignorance is the cause of racisim. ,,,,, follow


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> Imperialisim is the cause of poverty , poverty is the cause of ignorance , ignorance is the cause of racisim. ,,,,, follow


Imperialism is A cause of poverty, poverty is A cause of ignorance, ignorance is A cause of racism.

I think it should be possible to discuss racism without insisting on discussing 'imperialism'. That being said, you've managed to crowbar it into pretty much every other thread you've ever commented on, so maybe not.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Imperialisim is the cause of poverty , poverty is the cause of ignorance , ignorance is the cause of racisim. ,,,,, follow


yes i completely understand where you are coming from bud, so why are you and i not racist then? i have no education apart from secondary school and what my father instilled into me. yet i see we have more asian and black mp's than ever before and yet the hate and mistrust grows, despite them having a direct voice into government now.

for things to change there has to be a willingness to change, the mainstream uk work fine together so why then have the black youth alienated themselves against us. (some not all of course)
asian communities don't even want to be a part of our society so continue to live life as if back in their own countries......temples councils schools etc.
i dont know the answer to how we can change it, i just know it needs changing.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Imperialisim is the cause of poverty , poverty is the cause of ignorance , ignorance is the cause of racisim. ,,,,, follow
> ...


Welcome spandy, boy have i awaited you're arrival sir.........that isn't being sarccy as i have done nothing but praise how you debate and in a fair way i feel.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I also happen to think that noone is descriminated more than white, middle aged hetrosexual men. Noone contributes more to society and gets so litte back in return. Anyone with a female partner will see the docs letters dropping through the letterbox inviting them for one check or another - what checks do we get? where are the 'well men clinics? 10,000 men a year die from prostate cancer (thats 27 men per day  , I am 51 and had to request a test, took time off work to go and when I went was told I would have to come back to have the test done because doc didnt have enough time that day. 12,000 women die from breast cancer in the uk each year and look at the screening they rightly have and the amount of tests they get and the research funding it receives. Its about time men were valued as much as women. So descrimination takes many forms and it is not limited to race and colour.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> I also happen to think that noone is descriminated more than white, middle aged hetrosexual men. Noone contributes more to society and gets so litte back in return. Anyone with a female partner will see the docs letters dropping through the letterbox inviting them for one check or another - what checks do we get? where are the 'well men clinics? 10,000 men a year die from prostate cancer (thats 27 men per day  , I am 51 and had to request a test, took time off work to go and when I went was told I would have to come back to have the test done because doc didnt have enough time that day. 12,000 women die from breast cancer in the uk each year and look at the screening they rightly have and the amount of tests they get and the research funding it receives. Its about time men were valued as much as women. So descrimination takes many forms and it is not limited to race and colour.


Morning Brian, see yet again it evolves into other avenues of our society. Forget any statistic pages you might see on google it's all pants m8. I have a neuro surgeon as a client that we done his gate system last year. He has to see so many numbers of ethnic clients per week or he doesn't hit his targets.......not the most needy but the right colour :? 
All so some manager of a hospital can get his next budget approved by hitting government targets.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

thats a trend across the board at the minute.i was told by someone in a similar position that if you are a black gay woman you have a good chance of getting the job you want even though they shouldnt on paper.this sort of touches on the police thread.it should be the best person for the job regardless of age,colour,gender ,size etc.the workforce shouldnt have to represent society. the discrimination law(not that im familiar with the ins and out)is making it hard for employers to choose their best possible workforce.i would guess that if i as a white man travelled to any of the topical countries and applied for a job,i wouldnt get any browney points for my colour.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Very true Frenchy (is that really your name lol) I worked in aerospace for a good few years and that was when the labour government said employers had to employ a certain percentage of disabled employees. Now that stinks of pc brigade interfering yesterday again and discrimination against the best candidate for the job. Same company had one black girl fall down some stairs who wasn't wearing recommended foot wear and cried racism as others wore non recommended also. The code on footwear and dress code was fully enforced after that and we never saw another coloured employee in the offices again. Now I doubt they would admit they won't employ, but that black girl set the standard for every one else trying to follow after her.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

And I thought this was gonna be a thread about Audi and their limited colour choice!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Imperialisim is the cause of poverty , poverty is the cause of ignorance , ignorance is the cause of racisim. ,,,,, follow
> ...


I don't have to " crowbar " imperialisim into anything ,, it is simple stuff ,which I would have thot that you would fully understand , hundreds of years of imperialisim by mostly european countries , now also the USA ,is the base reason for poverty throughout the world and poverty is the base cause of most of the problems worldwide, which are now coming to our shores ,,,,,unfortunatly this imperialisim is continuing , France manouvering in Mali to secure further uranium supplies at third world prices being point in case ,,, and while the mine owners and mineral dealers continue to live the high life in places like switzerland the streets of our innercities , and gas plants ,are becoming more and more dangerous as the victims of the exploitation fight back ,,,,,,while we are bombarded with more and more " weapons of mass distraction ".


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> I don't have to " crowbar " imperialisim into anything ,, it is simple stuff ,which I would have thot that you would fully understand , hundreds of years of imperialisim by mostly european countries , now also the USA ,is the base reason for poverty throughout the world and poverty is the base cause of most of the problems worldwide, which are now coming to our shores ,,,,,unfortunatly this imperialisim is continuing , France manouvering in Mali to secure further uranium supplies at third world prices being point in case ,,, and while the mine owners and mineral dealers continue to live the high life in places like switzerland the streets of our innercities , and gas plants ,are becoming more and more dangerous as the victims of the exploitation fight back ,,,,,,while we are bombarded with more and more " weapons of mass distraction ".


Sigh... We get it. You've said it enough times now that anyone who wants the information has it and anyone who doesn't is just ignoring you. All it's doing now is boring everyone.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gaz , with respect m8 I beg to differ ,, obviously you do have an education , and from 3 seperate sources ,,, your moral standards were gaind from the university of father ,,, some knowledge from school and further from the university of life ,,,, schools do not install inteligence ,that is something which you as a person either have or do not have , I do not believe it can be taught , schools attempt to install knowledge ,,,
Intigration ? ,,,,, did the british intigrate in india , the french in gabon , the portugese in angola ,the spanish in the philopines ,, or for that matter todays expats I costa de sol ??? I worked a couple of times with a scotish welder in holland who had been there for 12 years and could / would not speak a single word of dutch ,,,,,, without even involving our own deprived and depraved youth from inner / outer city ghetos , I don't think it is difficult to understand why the coloured youth feel dissasosiated / disenfranchised in the modern climate


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to " crowbar " imperialisim into anything ,, it is simple stuff ,which I would have thot that you would fully understand , hundreds of years of imperialisim by mostly european countries , now also the USA ,is the base reason for poverty throughout the world and poverty is the base cause of most of the problems worldwide, which are now coming to our shores ,,,,,unfortunatly this imperialisim is continuing , France manouvering in Mali to secure further uranium supplies at third world prices being point in case ,,, and while the mine owners and mineral dealers continue to live the high life in places like switzerland the streets of our innercities , and gas plants ,are becoming more and more dangerous as the victims of the exploitation fight back ,,,,,,while we are bombarded with more and more " weapons of mass distraction ".
> ...


There are none so blind , or dangerous , as those who will not see , and keep propogating the same old dogma which has fkd up the world , instead continue to gossip and nit pick about trivia !!! Sooner or later you are going to have to accept it and change your ways because until you recognie and address these problems our situation is going to get worse ,, the threat is not going to go away ,,, spandy if you are bored then I I feel sorry for you


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> There are none so blind , or dangerous , as those who will not see , and keep propogating the same old dogma which has fkd up the world , instead continue to gossip and nit pick about trivia !!!


Whereas banging on about it to a bunch of people on a forum who stopped listening to you after the first 30 times you said it is really making a difference to the world.

You do seem to be labouring under the misapprehension that the only reason some people don't agree with you is that they don't understand, which encourages you to constantly repeat the same points in almost every thread you post in. For what it's worth, I completely understand your point. I don't agree with all of it and I definitely don't need to be patronised with it over and over again.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandy , I do no nessasarily dissagree with you , you may have some insight into something which I am not privy to , but I would like to know why you can put yourself in ao position of speaking for the whole forum ,,, and I do not repeat the same old stuff on all my posts but when there is a discusion on current affairs , ( cultural ,political of finance related ) it is difficult to have a meaningful discusion without addressinf the core issues , which are in most part interrelated ,,,,unless one wants to whitter on about distractionary issues , 
If I can add another little point , which may be boring to spandy , and maybe some others but may provoke thot in some ,,,, is it coincidence that most of the poverty stricken countries in the world have either a history of imperialist domination or have massive deposits of natural resources , and frequently both , while some of the richest countries have no natural resources but have massive armies ,,,,,, coincidence ? , I think not


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> Spandy , I do no nessasarily dissagree with you , you may have some insight into something which I am not privy to , but I would like to know why you can put yourself in ao position of speaking for the whole forum ,,, and I do not repeat the same old stuff on all my posts but when there is a discusion on current affairs , ( cultural ,political of finance related ) it is difficult to have a meaningful discusion without addressinf the core issues , which are in most part interrelated ,,,,unless one wants to whitter on about distractionary


Trying to turn every thread related to current affairs to that topic is what I'm talking about. You believe it's the core issue, but that doesn't mean it is the core issue, and acting like people who disagree are stupid, blind or brainwashed doesn't help your case. Neither does telling people that by not discussing what you believe to be the core issue, they're just 'wittering' about trivial things.

What would help your case would be to provide some evidence for your assertions that isn't just a link to a website where someone says exactly what you're saying. The fact that mainstream media is biased doesn't make non-mainstream media unbiased.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandy , I have not given any links to any web pages , I wouldn't know how to ,,, and , there is no plagerisim going on ,,,,, my views are based on a life time of interest in political and cultural issues ,,,, please . If there is any specific points that you do not agree with then please correct me ...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> Spandy , I have not given any links to any web pages , I wouldn't know how to ,,, and , there is no plagerisim going on ,,,,, my views are based on a life time of interest in political and cultural issues ,,,, please . If there is any specific points that you do not agree with then please correct me ...


There are a number of points I disagree with, but I'm not going to attempt to correct you on any of them. Partly because you present no facts, only beliefs, and those can't be corrected and partly because I'm not willing to spend the time it would take. I'll leave you to discuss it with all the other interested readers.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Spandy , I have not given any links to any web pages , I wouldn't know how to ,,, and , there is no plagerisim going on ,,,,, my views are based on a life time of interest in political and cultural issues ,,,, please . If there is any specific points that you do not agree with then please correct me ...
> ...


Ok , I did expect you to come up with at least one point ,but hey ho ,,,, I am sure that I am not the only one who will thank you for your input , but you didn't really give much in the way of an explaination for racisim .


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

to be fair Spandy has posted on several of my topics over the last few years that have had maybe questionable titles or wording. i was in my bad drinking phase back then and think a lot more before i post topics or contribute these days.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I am certainly not saying that spandy does not contribute greatly to the content of the forum , I am only saying that on this thread , apart from generally , but without specifics , dissagreeing with what I say he has not added any views as to the causes of racisim


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> I am certainly not saying that spandy does not contribute greatly to the content of the forum , I am only saying that on this thread , apart from generally , but without specifics , dissagreeing with what I say he has not added any views as to the causes of racisim


ok you have to sit back and try to see how spandy opperates Roddy, he is a prowler on the forum looking for interesting topics and the content of that topic. if and i mean if he finds something that isn't quite right to him he posts, or if he has some input to pass on some missing information of that thread he does. in this instance he has picked up the fact that you have very political views on certain things. he is correct in what he says that you have repeated it on several threads of late and havn't altered your views...which is fine they are your'e beliefs so be it. yes i agree racism has a direct link with poverty in one form or another. however if you refer to my earlier post in responce to the imperialism statement, you will see we as a nation need resources to survive and if it means we offer our armed forces to help a problem to keep our wheels turning then so be it.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gaz , yes what you say is true m8 , and I read your comments on imperialisim , I just had not got round to reoly on it ,,,,,,,, I expect you have travelled the world a bit , even been to some of the poorer places .... But m8 I cannot accept your view on imperialisim , man how can you cradle the black kid one day yet condone the actons which keep his country in abject poverty ,,,,,,, no mate. , on a purely selfish attitude , if imperialisim were to benefit everybody then , I don't know , I may condone it , but it does not , it only profits the top echelons of our society , the rich boys in switzerland , a few well monied in uk. Etc ,,,,while the majority are all consumed arguing abot a pay cut for the cops or a few scroungers who don't open their curtains in the morn ,,,,,, ok ok I will finish now befoe I go off on another one !


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Gaz , yes what you say is true m8 , and I read your comments on imperialisim , I just had not got round to reoly on it ,,,,,,,, I expect you have travelled the world a bit , even been to some of the poorer places .... But m8 I cannot accept your view on imperialisim , man how can you cradle the black kid one day yet condone the actons which keep his country in abject poverty ,,,,,,, no mate. , on a purely selfish attitude , if imperialisim were to benefit everybody then , I don't know , I may condone it , but it does not , it only profits the top echelons of our society , the rich boys in switzerland , a few well monied in uk. Etc ,,,,while the majority are all consumed arguing abot a pay cut for the cops or a few scroungers who don't open their curtains in the morn ,,,,,, ok ok I will finish now befoe I go off on another one !


Roddy i don't condone it as such, but would you rather our economy ground to a halt due to lack of resources? once it started to fail our prices would rise and then the rest of the world would stop buying from us.....mass unemployment would happen and you as a welder fabricator would be selling that TT to make ends meet.
have a think about these black and asian governments in power some up to 30 years!! elected? hell no its all due to them being ruthless and corrupt as fuck bud (you must see that) they think nothing of putting their own people to death or in prison for life for speaking out against them and you KNOW THAT is the truth. our colonial past was the past and yes the british empire was fucking terrible in its ruthlessness, hence why we continue to pay hundreds of millions a year in aid to pay for our crimes of the past.
we have paid our debt to the world and be honest those corrupt governemnts that we pay aid to, do you think it gets passed onto where it should go? all of it? not a chance m8 not a cat in hells chance lol. so again i say what would you expect us to do....go under or do what is neccessary for our economy and very living standards to survive.
it is great being an idealist in life, but in reality being a realist would be more appropriate in a world that is struggling to survive without much needed investment into future power sources to take us into the 22nd century m8.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

as an after thought......i do what i can as a father and responsible human to help the poor and ill treated kids that i can, so cuddling some young lad at christmas and putting a smile on his face isn't me condoning the wrongs of the world! it is me trying to make amends for what has happened to that little lad in his short life.....and maybe just maybe making him thing not all adults are bad? if i achieved half of that goal then i have suceeded and feel content in what i do.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


ahem.......i was thinking the same point that you pointed at spandy bud lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gaz ,,, I know that so many asian african etc countries are run by corrupt despots , but don't forget that many of them ar kept in power by western multinational companies , backed by military force , sometimes openly under some pretence and sometimes covertly , so that they can continue to rape the countries of their natural resources , and some others countres are better places to live in than our so called democracies. , eg ,just the other day I was reading a report on what it was like living in Gadafis Libia, it seems they were way ahead of us in many ways , ok , social malcontents were not tolerated to any great extent !!. If I knew how to cut paste etc I would put it up for all to read , but I don't know if I can be bothered typing the whole thing , I may put up some more important points ...... It is all very well to say that british empire days are history and over , but they are not ,most of those countries are now in dire poverty because of many many many years of exploitation by their , not just british , colonial masters , in fact I can't think of any countries that are not ,,,,,canada and australia being different cases , they were actualy founded by GB, 
I can see that you do what you can which is for sure a lot more than most


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Gaz ,,, I know that so many asian african etc countries are run by corrupt despots , but don't forget that many of them ar kept in power by western multinational companies , backed by military force , sometimes openly under some pretence and sometimes covertly , so that they can continue to rape the countries of their natural resources , and some others countres are better places to live in than our so called democracies. , eg ,just the other day I was reading a report on what it was like living in Gadafis Libia, it seems they were way ahead of us in many ways , ok , social malcontents were not tolerated to any great extent !!. If I knew how to cut paste etc I would put it up for all to read , but I don't know if I can be bothered typing the whole thing , I may put up some more important points ...... It is all very well to say that british empire days are history and over , but they are not ,most of those countries are now in dire poverty because of many many many years of exploitation by their , not just british , colonial masters , in fact I can't think of any countries that are not ,,,,,canada and australia being different cases , they were actualy founded by GB,
> I can see that you do what you can which is for sure a lot more than most


let me digest that and come back bud.........it is getting l8 and am also finishing a quote off :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz ,,, I know that so many asian african etc countries are run by corrupt despots , but don't forget that many of them ar kept in power by western multinational companies , backed by military force , sometimes openly under some pretence and sometimes covertly , so that they can continue to rape the countries of their natural resources , and some others countres are better places to live in than our so called democracies. , eg ,just the other day I was reading a report on what it was like living in Gadafis Libia, it seems they were way ahead of us in many ways , ok , social malcontents were not tolerated to any great extent !!. If I knew how to cut paste etc I would put it up for all to read , but I don't know if I can be bothered typing the whole thing , I may put up some more important points ...... It is all very well to say that british empire days are history and over , but they are not ,most of those countries are now in dire poverty because of many many many years of exploitation by their , not just british , colonial masters , in fact I can't think of any countries that are not ,,,,,canada and australia being different cases , they were actualy founded by GB,
> ...


western multinational companies backed by military force.......given these contracts and rights to act as required to protect by the corrupt government that cannot get that price on the open market due to their political and ethical views.

Gaddaffis libya? you shitting me!!! this is the guy who stayed in power for nearly 40 years through fear and intimidation of torture and rape of women by his own sons and hench men.......

so let me get it straight here, not one point you have made in the last few posts has anything to do with racism? maybe i am reading it wrong? but to me it looks as if the topic has been hijacked to a topic that has no CONCRETE evidence of direct links to our own rasist problems......only the imperialist masters raping of countries resources


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I digress  
But I will post some important points from the article on Gadafis Libya ,,,, ( I don't think I tries to defend his character or what his sons do, more about day to day living for his people ).
Now add a few 0s to that quote and get to bed ......


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> I digress
> But I will post some important points from the article on Gadafis Libya ,,,, ( I don't think I tries to defend his character or what his sons do, more about day to day living for his people ).
> Now add a few 0s to that quote and get to bed ......


ten mins just doing final prices plus good owld vat lol.....night m8 sleep well


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

It might not be widely known but there was a big rally yesterday in Greece against racisim and the " golden dawn ", that in a country which is sufffering babdly from german bank agression


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> I am certainly not saying that spandy does not contribute greatly to the content of the forum , I am only saying that on this thread , apart from generally , but without specifics , dissagreeing with what I say he has not added any views as to the causes of racisim


Look Spandex doesnt have all of the answers - because he can pull an elequent retort together doesn't make him right or better placed to have a view than anyone else. Roddy you are completely entitled to add your view in any way shape or form that you wish. As for repeating yourself, Spandy (I am not having a pop at you), but you have said the same or very similar things to many membetrs whose views you have disagreed with, or who canot support in a way that you would wish them to. And thats fine you are entitled to do that. But the same rule applies to anyone not just you. The truth is that this is a forum, there will be many views and many ways of putting those views across, they are all valuable in their own way - constantly sniping away about someones personal choices about how they express their views in my opinion only makes people think twice about posting in the first place. Lets all stick to the subject and leave the personal attacks for the playground ( I am including myself in that from here on in, because the altyernative takes way too much energy).


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> It might not be widely known but there was a big rally yesterday in Greece against racisim and the " golden dawn ", that in a country which is sufffering babdly from german bank agression


Greece is in turmoil isn't it.. the choices they have been left with as a people is driving millions to soup kitchens - is this a form of commercial racism? I am not sure it is; we are all in the mire here and as much as I would want to help them it seems like an unsolvable position they find themselves in. It is now up to the Richer Euro using countries to help them out of it in my view, rather than standing back, giving them solutions with an outcome of additional povery on a grand scale and watching them gasping for breath in the soup kitchens.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I've not made any personal attacks here. I've just pointed out that Roddy uses pretty much every discussion in the flame room and off topic to push the same agenda. I dont feel that helps the individual discussions and i dont feel it helps him get his point across, because people will stop listening when they think someone is trying to manipulate the conversation, or when they just get fed up hearing the same thing over and over. I haven't insulted him, and I'm sure he doesn't feel like I have, even though he disagrees with me.

As for not having all the answers, I don't think I even presented any here. In fact I deliberately didn't comment on racism at all, other than to say that trying to imply it was solely caused by 'imperialism' was unhelpful and devisive.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah now you are trying divert me again then you will slag me for going off topic. , I got your number pall ,,, but still I can't resist a good argument !!!!! Greece , and spain, portugal, ireland to an extent , the first thing is to start with a level playing field ,,,, I don't have exact figures at hand and can't , a bit like spandy here , be bothered researching them , but I know that those countries have been paying more interest in their euro loans , and often substancially more than other more favoured euro countries ,,,,,thus driving them down an ever deepening hole , to an extent now that euro , mostly german ,banks just about own these countries ,,,,not so much economic racisim ,,more economic terrorisim


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

In case of any missunderstanding that was a reply to Gaz. ,,,,,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

And brian , thank you for your support although I know not to take it personally and that it was a comment in principle regarding some peoples attitude and not nessasarily in support , or otherwise on my views / opinions ,,,, who was it made that famous statement ,,,, I might not agree with you but I support your right to say it ,,,, or something like !!!! But I do feel that spandy has no right to judge on post content or anyones right to post on such ,,,, this topic could go on and on,


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> It might not be widely known but there was a big rally yesterday in Greece against racisim and the " golden dawn ", that in a country which is sufffering babdly from german bank agression


ok a quick response to this one bud.....

i deffinately don't see german bank agression regarding greece, what i do see is a country that borrowed money and now can't pay back! so they go back cap in hand for more (can't say they didn't or they wouldn't have taken it) and the cantral european bank puts massive conditions on that new loan to ensure that at least they have a chance of getting the money back.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Ah now you are trying divert me again then you will slag me for going off topic. , I got your number pall ,,, but still I can't resist a good argument !!!!! Greece , and spain, portugal, ireland to an extent , the first thing is to start with a level playing field ,,,, I don't have exact figures at hand and can't , a bit like spandy here , be bothered researching them , but I know that those countries have been paying more interest in their euro loans , and often substancially more than other more favoured euro countries ,,,,,thus driving them down an ever deepening hole , to an extent now that euro , mostly german ,banks just about own these countries ,,,,not so much economic racisim ,,more economic terrorisim


ok same situation different day........take the mans money and you pays the price. in all honesty it isn't the banks fault in this one as the companies that give a countries creditworthyness have down graded them to the point of being bad debtors. this means to borrow money as a high risk loan.........means higher interest rates? common sense to me Roddy in all honesty.

ok to clarify, if greece can put all of these cost cuts into place to survive and get the loan required they have an obligation to carry it through or default and go bankrupt and kicked out of the euro.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

anyway back to on topic of racism and we have hardly any posters on here tbh. so one can either assume that it is a hot potatoe and giving ones personal view could be deemed as having racist undertones? or people just don't think that there is actually a racist problem in the uk?

so lets take it back two generations when the afro carribeans started to come here they were not exactly treated with warmth and open arms, the indians that came over were also treated as 2nd class citizens. so i can only assume that living amongst racist hating britains wasn't the best solution for them hence they congregated into their own communities for peace and security.
same all over the world where we have habitated in all honesty.
so we are paying for the crimes of our forefathers, and can only make restitution by extending the hand of friendship and showing them we have changed. (by the last couple of sentences i mean we have created this racism)

thoughts?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I think itis fairly obvious that more people are interested in the hairdresser thread ,,,, prob because it does not need any thot !!!
But Gaz , I don't think we have changed !!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> I think itis fairly obvious that more people are interested in the hairdresser thread ,,,, prob because it does not need any thot !!!
> But Gaz , I don't think we have changed !!!!


some of us have Roddy, or we wouldn't be discussing it  would we m8.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > I think itis fairly obvious that more people are interested in the hairdresser thread ,,,, prob because it does not need any thot !!!
> ...


Sure some of us are not racist but then everyone hasn't always been , ( wilberforce ), ok I will concede that racisim probablly was in decline but ( here we go again !!!! ) It is being used as a weapon of mass distraction by the establishment press , with no concern for the unfortunate victims ,,,, just so long as we , the populace , don't ask too many questions about the widening wealth gap or our true military objectives ,,,,,, I had better stop before someone crys repitition !!!!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I feel strongly that there are many people who dont even know they are being racist in their views and beliefs - because in my view to understand it, you probably have to experience it. Ignorance and an inability to empathise is the biggest hurdle to climb. A number of people have used 'coloured' to descrbe thnic minorities; those using it mean no offence, but to a black man it is incredibly offensive and btw it isnt even a good description; who is more coloured than white people, Red, black, grey, brown, blonde hair; blue, brown, grey, green,eyes and some of us spend our time sitting in the sun turning pink, red and nut brown. We are more coloured than any other race on the planet. Its not good enough to suggest that because this kind of thing wouldn't bother you, that it shouldn't bother them. I am wonderring when the real debate about racism is going to start; the fact is that most of us are, or have been, racist in our thoughts or actions at some point in our lives.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit Roddy the black or asian community don't even enter into their thoughts when thinking about the poverty divide in our country.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> I feel strongly that there are many people who dont even know they are being racist in their views and beliefs - because in my view to understand it, you probably have to experience it. Ignorance and an inability to empathise is the biggest hurdle to climb. A number of people have used 'coloured' to descrbe thnic minorities; those using it mean no offence, but to a black man it is incredibly offensive and btw it isnt even a good description; who is more coloured than white people, Red, black, grey, brown, blonde hair; blue, brown, grey, green,eyes and some of us spend our time sitting in the sun turning pink, red and nut brown. We are more coloured than any other race on the planet. Its not good enough to suggest that because this kind of thing wouldn't bother you, that it shouldn't bother them. I am wonderring when the real debate about racism is going to start; the fact is that most of us are, or have been, racist in our thoughts or actions at some point in our lives.


lets be open and honest Brian!!!!! racism isn't really about colour is it? it is all about where you come frrom and how usefull you are to modern day society.
eastern european countries still have a problem with black footy players.........here we love them as they make us WINNERS!!!
rumours and ledgend is what drives our imagination.......20 black youths hanging around yours side of the street. do you.....walk past them or cross over just incase? that is fear of what you dont understand if you cross over, and they the youth thrive on it.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

GaZ. I am not quite sure what you mean there ,,,,, when you say " their " thots , do you mean the general public,,,,,,, from what I can see the general public pay no attention to the widening poverty divide , they are too busy bitching about the amount of jam rolls or asians that are claiming benefits or how much wayne rooney is getting paid ,,,


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> lets be open and honest Brian!!!!! racism isn't really about colour is it? it is all about where you come frrom and how usefull you are to modern day society.


No its not just about colour as I think Roddy and I have alluded to. It is about how people denegrate others based upon a number of factors; colour of skin is just one of the factors. I dont think iy has anything to do with how useful a person is to society.



> eastern european countries still have a problem with black footy players.........here we love them as they make us WINNERS!!!


Yes, but at one time we also made monkey chants and threw bananas. Educatipon has helped some, as has integration and it will help there too eventually. Here the eastern europeans are treated by some , as they treat black people there.



> rumours and ledgend is what drives our imagination.......20 black youths hanging around yours side of the street. do you.....walk past them or cross over just incase? that is fear of what you dont understand if you cross over, and they the youth thrive on it.


[/quote]

Yes and this is driven by ignorance. I would be just as likely to cross over from 20 white youths; not because they are one colour or another but because some youth in some areas are little f#ckers who prey on the vulnerable.

I have definately been racist in my time; I have definately judged people negatively because of the colour of their skin, or origin of birth. In all instances that has been unspoken racism, but racism none the less.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> GaZ. I am not quite sure what you mean there ,,,,, when you say " their " thots , do you mean the general public,,,,,,, from what I can see the general public pay no attention to the widening poverty divide , they are too busy bitching about the amount of jam rolls or asians that are claiming benefits or how much wayne rooney is getting paid ,,,


ooooooooooooooooh roddy now you are stereotyping part of our white community!!!!! lol you imperialist mofo lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Brian said.......I have definately been racist in my time; I have definately judged people negatively because of the colour of their skin, or origin of birth. In all instances that has been unspoken racism, but racism none the less.

Hands up here also mucker, hence the topic to find out why the white uk is that way. oh and dem lot hate us so much lol
joke btw


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I work with lots of east europeans and they are a racist bunch of bastds and sometimes I find it hard to sympathise with them in the face of the ever present racisim which is aimed at them


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> I work with lots of east europeans and they are a racist bunch of bastds and sometimes I find it hard to sympathise with them in the face of the ever present racisim which is aimed at them


i bet you are a bundle of laughs at work if you spout your bible bud lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't mind airing my views on here or in company with my friends , but that is where it stops , I have done my bit mate , years of union activity , I was actualy shop steward on the biggest construction site in europe at one time ,,,now mate I don't get involved ,,,, but I don't get involved in the daily racisim which is part of every day shop floor conversation , and I know it is just the same " upstairs ". I have actually got two black guys jobs , now that drew some very funny looks but when they both turned out to be excellent tradesmen are now very popular , because they are very good at their job, in fact they are the best fitters on the job !!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't mind airing my views on here or in company with my friends , but that is where it stops , I have done my bit mate , years of union activity , I was actualy shop steward on the biggest construction site in europe at one time ,,,now mate I don't get involved ,,,, but I don't get involved in the daily racisim which is part of every day shop floor conversation , and I know it is just the same " upstairs ". I have actually got two black guys jobs , now that drew some very funny looks but when they both turned out to be excellent tradesmen are now very popular , because they are very good at their job, in fact they are the best fitters on the job !!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Oops , sorry , now that is repitition!!!!! ,,,,, am I right , I can ony delete before another posts


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

think you may have unearthed a pattern of racism gazzer.as said.when the black community came over to help us rebuild our country etc,the white community may have taken offence and somewhere along the line evolved into racism.i think its come back to bite us in recent years cos of new laws against it and modern views of racism the current generation of blacks seem to be able to use the race card in their favour.but i think they shouldnt over use that card otherwise its going to antagonise the white people and actually cause them to be racist in which case all the hard work and effort over the past couple of decades would have been wasted.that is maybe a stereotypical view of urban black youths accumulated from watching various tv programmes but its a worry i have.i watched a programme about parking and traffic wardens etc last week where an asian guy had parked blatantly on double yellows.as the warden was writing a ticket,the guy emerged to shout abuse at him accusing him of racism `cos am black` and the like and threatened that him and his islamic brothers were going to get him or words to that effect.when i hear crap like that it boils my blood.i dont consider myself racist and im sure im not but people like that are doing themselves no favours.hope it isnt heading in a full circle back to white peoples intolerance era.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> as the warden was writing a ticket,the guy emerged to shout abuse at him accusing him of racism `cos am black` and the like and threatened that him and his islamic brothers were going to get him or words to that effect.when i hear crap like that it boils my blood.i dont consider myself racist and im sure im not but people like that are doing themselves no favours.hope it isnt heading in a full circle back to white peoples intolerance era.[/quote


]

Racism is then taking the views determined in the one incident, or a few more incidents watched on the telly and applying that, as though it were true, to the race involved in its entirety. How many white people have knocked the crap out of parking attendents? That doesnt make us all thugs any more than it makes all asians racist.

Black Afro Carribeans and Indian races came to do work British workers were unwilling to do. They came here as a matter of right, British passport holders whose countries were part of the commonwealth. The countries whose natural resources the British raped over a period of a hundred years.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG , thank you brian , It realy does seem that sometimes you are up againsy the daily Mail , I wanted to reply to that simplistic aproach but could not be bothered !!,,, when the caribeans came here they were on the whole welcomed and they kept the London Transport system operating , it was only when the recesion started to bite and jobs became scarce the the poor started to resent their presence ,,, again an example of poverty breeding intolerance and racisim , incidentally very similar treatment was dished out to the Irish at the time .


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> , incidentally very similar treatment was dished out to the Irish at the time .


My granfather was one of them Roddy, as a result he instilled a great sense of social justice into my father who thankfully did the same for me (I hope


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

think you have both misunderstood.brian.im not saying people are racist cos of watching that particular programme.the point is that the asian guy accused the warden of RACISM when he wasnt.the race card used when not accurate.its got nothing to do with the way wardens are treat on the whole and its been on tv on numerous occasions.im not giving my point of view cos of that,im saying that when the white public watch things like that it can actually begin to instill racism in a defensive manner.roddy.as said its not my point of view im putting across.if you go to spain and illegally park and get a ticket you wouldnt give the warden a racist rant.my point is that they shouldnt use the race card at the drop of a hat.it may be a simplictic way of viewing it but many people like myself have no interaction with ethnic minorities and views are built on this type of tv be it right or wrong. if i was the asian guys family and i watched that on tv i would have told him he was a flippin idiot....also i didnt say that the blacks came over here and were not welcomed.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> think you have both misunderstood.brian.im not saying people are racist cos of watching that particular programme.the point is that the asian guy accused the warden of RACISM when he wasnt.the race card used when not accurate.its got nothing to do with the way wardens are treat on the whole and its been on tv on numerous occasions.im not giving my point of view cos of that,im saying that when the white public watch things like that it can actually begin to instill racism in a defensive manner.roddy.as said its not my point of view im putting across.if you go to spain and illegally park and get a ticket you wouldnt give the warden a racist rant.my point is that they shouldnt use the race card at the drop of a hat.it may be a simplictic way of viewing it but many people like myself have no interaction with ethnic minorities and views are built on this type of tv be it right or wrong. if i was the asian guys family and i watched that on tv i would have told him he was a flippin idiot....also i didnt say that the blacks came over here and were not welcomed.


recent news reports about asian lads patrolling their areas to keep out all whites and gays, that really helps in the race problem ya pratts!!!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > think you have both misunderstood.brian.im not saying people are racist cos of watching that particular programme.the point is that the asian guy accused the warden of RACISM when he wasnt.the race card used when not accurate.its got nothing to do with the way wardens are treat on the whole and its been on tv on numerous occasions.im not giving my point of view cos of that,im saying that when the white public watch things like that it can actually begin to instill racism in a defensive manner.roddy.as said its not my point of view im putting across.if you go to spain and illegally park and get a ticket you wouldnt give the warden a racist rant.my point is that they shouldnt use the race card at the drop of a hat.it may be a simplictic way of viewing it but many people like myself have no interaction with ethnic minorities and views are built on this type of tv be it right or wrong. if i was the asian guys family and i watched that on tv i would have told him he was a flippin idiot....also i didnt say that the blacks came over here and were not welcomed.
> ...


Yea , like there are no gay " asian lads " ,,,,,,, but I can sympathise with the protection thing


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep , got my six nations top, A B E !!!!!!


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

recent news reports about asian lads patrolling their areas to keep out all whites and gays, that really helps in the race problem ya pratts!!!!![/quote]

yes gazzer mate.things like that are idiotic in the fight against racism.pleased you have come across it aswell.pleased i live far away from that carry on.sounds like gangland america.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes I am quite glad I am far away from it as well , I don't want gangs of young guys from other areas coming into my area and attacking people because of what colour they are ,,,,I think something would have to be done to protect ourselves ,,,,,,, come to think of it, as far as I know the gang / tribal culture is prevalant in many big city areas and has been for many years ,,,,, so now the daily mail ( a well known weapon of mass distraction ) has again used the race ticket to cause further hysteria


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

c15 ttt said:


> think you have both misunderstood.brian.im not saying people are racist cos of watching that particular programme.the point is that the asian guy accused the warden of RACISM when he wasnt.the race card used when not accurate.its got nothing to do with the way wardens are treat on the whole and its been on tv on numerous occasions.im not giving my point of view cos of that,im saying that when the white public watch things like that it can actually begin to instill racism in a defensive manner.roddy.as said its not my point of view im putting across.if you go to spain and illegally park and get a ticket you wouldnt give the warden a racist rant.my point is that they shouldnt use the race card at the drop of a hat.it may be a simplictic way of viewing it but many people like myself have no interaction with ethnic minorities and views are built on this type of tv be it right or wrong. if i was the asian guys family and i watched that on tv i would have told him he was a flippin idiot....also i didnt say that the blacks came over here and were not welcomed.


I agree totally and the broader implications of acting in this way can only be detrimental. Think there is a lack of balance and genuine people are afraid of doing or saying the wrong thing - in some areas this offers an opportunity ti take the piss and obviously some do.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

recent news reports about asian lads patrolling their areas to keep out all whites and gays, that really helps in the race problem ya pratts!!!!![/quote]

Or as in the time of the riots, are they protecting their area from some white scum roaming the streets. Remember the riots when those asian lads protecting their temple were run over a  and killed? remember the response of their father requesting no reprisals or anger, rather forgiveness? Or remember the asian student last year walking down the road with his friends in manachester, when a white bloke walks across the road and shoots him in the head, I could go on. Maybe this is why they decide to protect their areas Gaz? If black or asian lads were doing similar things in my area, I would want some protection too mate and if the overstreched police couldnt helpo, then I would do it myself.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> recent news reports about asian lads patrolling their areas to keep out all whites and gays, that really helps in the race problem ya pratts!!!!!


Or as in the time of the riots, are they protecting their area from some white scum roaming the streets. Remember the riots when those asian lads protecting their temple were run over a  and killed? remember the response of their father requesting no reprisals or anger, rather forgiveness? Or remember the asian student last year walking down the road with his friends in manachester, when a white bloke walks across the road and shoots him in the head, I could go on. Maybe this is why they decide to protect their areas Gaz? If black or asian lads were doing similar things in my area, I would want some protection too mate and if the overstreched police couldnt helpo, then I would do it myself. [/quote]
i can agree on some but not all of it Brian, the last few sentences are all in extremes not day to day life bud. to randomley walk the streets forcing gays out is out of order i think. now lets get serious on this subject.........every chief super that doesn't appear to be doing everything possible to protect ethnic minority groups (weird saying minority groups, when in their area they outnumber 10/1 on whites) would be hauled over the coals for not protecting them.
pc brigade m8............some asian mp throws his toys out in parliment and things bloody move and quickly. now the poor old biddies that get mugged or burgled or even worse raped..........if the sun didn't make it page one with a token reward gesture society wouldn't even bother. thing is m8, we are hardly ever one nation!! but loads of little countries inhabited by its own people living on its own set of morals and rules. ah oh hang on a sec........except us white british inhabitants that live by the rules as we should do and don't go running to the court of human rights to bleed our sorry stories too and find a way to bypass the fucking rules of the land.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

BrianR said:


> recent news reports about asian lads patrolling their areas to keep out all whites and gays, that really helps in the race problem ya pratts!!!!!


Or as in the time of the riots, are they protecting their area from some white scum roaming the streets. Remember the riots when those asian lads protecting their temple were run over a  and killed? remember the response of their father requesting no reprisals or anger, rather forgiveness? Or remember the asian student last year walking down the road with his friends in manachester, when a white bloke walks across the road and shoots him in the head, I could go on. Maybe this is why they decide to protect their areas Gaz? If black or asian lads were doing similar things in my area, I would want some protection too mate and if the overstreched police couldnt helpo, then I would do it myself. [/quote]

I just wanted to make it clear that I did not insert smilies into the paragraph above when discussing the people killed. How did they get there??


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

will be a keyboard shortcut maybe bud.....i know you wouldnt put smilies about that have no fear m8.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

A bit of thot here , these asian lads are not doing this out of the blue or for no reason , they are doing it as a direct result of the violent racial behavour of these white inhabitants over many years ,,,,,,


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> A bit of thot here , these asian lads are not doing this out of the blue or for no reason , they are doing it as a direct result of the violent racial behavour of these white inhabitants over many years ,,,,,,


i very much doubt that in modern day britain 16-19 year old asian lads are being terrorised by ******* based brits bud. most of them that roam the streets are in some sort of a gang tooled up as all other gangs are aswell. no difference to the council estate white hoody scum that terrorise our streets killing or attacking middle aged men that dare to ask them to behave or keep the noise down.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

First point ,,, they have been facing ****** thugs for years , now they are fighting back.....
Second point re council estates. / inner city ,,, see one of my previous posts


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> First point ,,, they have been facing ****** thugs for years , now they are fighting back.....
> Second point re council estates. / inner city ,,, see one of my previous posts


their parents are true asians and know that anything they get in britain is tame compared to back home...........drop it as they have as much infighting over islamic beliefs and wanting to be british that they have no real beliefs either way.

hoodies are hoodies and need a baseball bat across noggin!


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

zero tolerance and stiff laws me thinks.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> zero tolerance and stiff laws me thinks.


you may have a point there, as for the last 10-20 years we have tried the softly softly approach and it hasn't worked. if anything all groups see our laws as weak and inefectual if they use the right lawyer. it has to apply to all groups though for that to be applied.........whites blacks asians & foreigners visiting our shores.

on news this morning they were on about the new hs2 train link between brum and oop north. now all companies that will bid for that contract will build into it labour costs of course. now being a fair society and all equal (bollox) i have to wonder in this climate of high unemployment how many of those tens of thousands of jobs being created will be uk citizenship employees and how much is based upon cheap imported foreign labour?

we have no pride as a nation to hold our heads up and say NO! these will be our workers only!! all pie in the sky here tbh, as the whole of the eu has the right to tender for our contracts and they could in theory fill it with whoever they wanted to.
millenium dome and the olympic park was the same.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

i agree its not right.they dont put up with that in australia.theyre much more honest and look after their own workforce first


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

c15 ttt said:


> i agree its not right.they dont put up with that in australia.theyre much more honest and look after their own workforce first


Australia !!!! Any one who can read write or swing a hammer is welcome there just now ,,,,just so long as you aint brown or aboriginal


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

well things must have changed roddy.cant get moved for chinese though.must have a deal on with them.at least they arent afraid to speak freely.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> well things must have changed roddy.cant get moved for chinese though.must have a deal on with them.at least they arent afraid to speak freely.


speeky engrish fleely


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

The term racism gets banded about far too often in my opinion!!

This clip is racism and down right disgusting


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> The term racism gets banded about far too often in my opinion!!
> 
> This clip is racism and down right disgusting


Kammy, you are right bud.........not that it's racist but at how that thick cow shows herself up for the scum she is!!!!
common and muck is a term made for that cockney or essex bint.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm sure I read that she was charged over the incident!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> I'm sure I read that she was charged over the incident!


no m8, that was a black woman screaming abuse about all whites and i think it was a train or underground in london


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Must have had her daily dose of distraction from the daily mail with breakfast ,,, poor thing


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> The term racism gets banded about far too often in my opinion!!
> 
> This clip is racism and down right disgusting


She's either pissed or on drugs and in charge of a child. That disgusts me more to be honest. :?


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > The term racism gets banded about far too often in my opinion!!
> ...


+1.thats what was thinking.poor little thing having a div like that to learn from.i suppose he actually saved her from a bashing.flippin smack head.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

c15 ttt said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


I'm not defending this woman at all. But I will defend addiction and more appropriately, alcoholism. To me it looks more likely that this woman is on acid so for this I have less patience with it being an illegal substance and the environment that child is placed in as a direct result. However If its alcohol.. With Her actions put completely to one side, its an illness and not a very nice one.

Her actions however I agree are sickening. And that child deserves better.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Simon , you have obviously very little experience of acid , unfortunatly , I would expect that she is nothing more than a simple soul whose attitude comes from the shit that she reads in the press of mass distraction , ( daily mail etc ),,,, if she can read at all that is !!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

roddy said:


> Simon , you have obviously very little experience of acid ,


If one can have any actually experience of it. Or rather the dealing and or witness of it then unfortunately your mistaken.

She is clearly on something roddy. That or naturally challenged with some form of illness.

Acid or LSD in simple terms takes what ever mood your in and makes it much more defined. It also feeds off your surrounding environment and the "trip" is very dependant on what is going on around the user.

If this particular example was already feeling pissed off on the train.. And she then begins to feel threatened or unhappy with the people around her the drug will use that and turn her expression to portray what she is feeling in a very expressive manor.

That's not to mention the visual and mental effects it plays on your perception. And the physical "gurn"

She could be on anything mate. Controlled or illegal. Determining what that may be visually is difficult if not impossible.

Approaching somone on a "happy trip" while using LSD is an action that can soon turn nasty. As soon as the user feels threaded, angry, badly done by or at risk o harm.. They "happy trip" will soon turn to a defensive one. 
And people under the influence tend to find strength where otherwise they would not find it.. Not an easy one to tackle.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Simon ,,,I grew up in the sixtie mate ,,,,I apreciate that she " could " have been on anything ,, but really, speculating and suggesting the highly improbable really only distracts from what is much more likely just as I suggested in prev post . No insult intended so plz don't take one , but do you write for the daily mail !!!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

In Roddys world, being alive for a long time is a perfect substitute for knowledge or skill. Need to know about drugs? Ask Roddy, he happened to be alive when people took drugs (because they all stopped doing it at the start of the 70's). Need to know about driving? Ask Roddy, he's been doing it for a long time, which apparently translates directly to being good at it. :lol:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> In Roddys world, being alive for a long time is a perfect substitute for knowledge or skill. Need to know about drugs? Ask Roddy, he happened to be alive when people took drugs (because they all stopped doing it at the start of the 70's). Need to know about driving? Ask Roddy, he's been doing it for a long time, which apparently translates directly to being good at it. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

glad someone else is getting spandy's attention for a change :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> In Roddys world, being alive for a long time is a perfect substitute for knowledge or skill. Need to know about drugs? Ask Roddy, he happened to be alive when people took drugs (because they all stopped doing it at the start of the 70's). Need to know about driving? Ask Roddy, he's been doing it for a long time, which apparently translates directly to being good at it. :lol:


So spoke the arbiter ,,,,, and his friend from the daily mail


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Leave Roddy alone!!!

Also why has this thread turned from a debate on racism to the knowledge of acid effects??


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

KammyTT said:


> Leave Roddy alone!!!
> 
> Also why has this thread turned from a debate on racism to the knowledge of acid effects??


Your guess is as good as mine. I was actually defending alcoholism lol.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

see i leave you guys alone for a while and you're all drug addicts and alcaholics :lol: :lol: lets get it back on track regarding the topic. in my view the video Kammy posted wasn't racism in the true sense but more like a drunk ignorant girl!!! who in all honesty should have that child taken off of her for her actions.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

doubt very much she was tripping.acid didnt do that in my day.at the end of the day regardless of what possessed her to act like that she has no excuse that would make anybody see her in a different light.she is scum and the kid has little chance if thats its role model.i hope some social worker somewhere is keeping tabs on things.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

c15 ttt said:


> doubt very much she was tripping.acid didnt do that in my day.at the end of the day regardless of what possessed her to act like that she has no excuse that would make anybody see her in a different light.she is scum and the kid has little chance if thats its role model.i hope some social worker somewhere is keeping tabs on things.


Thank god you're not a judge then. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > doubt very much she was tripping.acid didnt do that in my day.at the end of the day regardless of what possessed her to act like that she has no excuse that would make anybody see her in a different light.she is scum and the kid has little chance if thats its role model.i hope some social worker somewhere is keeping tabs on things.
> ...


not after admitting to being an acid head in his youth :roll:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > c15 ttt said:
> ...


been reasearching the effects on you tube.obviously


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I took acid twice in my youth. It was fantastic. The first time especially. 8)


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

naughty boy. :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

c15 ttt said:


> naughty boy. :twisted:


'Open-minded, liberal, disappointed and adventurous boy.'

It changed my life, opened my eyes and introduced me to people that I never knew existed.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

me too..those were the days.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> Leave Roddy alone!!!
> 
> Also why has this thread turned from a debate on racism to the knowledge of acid effects??


Because it is more fun ..........................maaaan


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > naughty boy. :twisted:
> ...


Jeeez rusty , If I had said that spandy would be round at my door to confiscate my car !!!!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > 'Open-minded, liberal, disappointed and adventurous boy.'
> ...


Old man reminisces about his youth. Gets car keys confiscated. It's an all too common story.

Weapons. Grade. Mental.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

your holyier than our......theme is getting a tad boring spandy. can you not sod off to piston heads to teach them how wrong they are for a week or so?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> your holyier than our......theme is getting a tad boring spandy. can you not sod off to piston heads to teach them how wrong they are for a week or so?


No.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > your holyier than our......theme is getting a tad boring spandy. can you not sod off to piston heads to teach them how wrong they are for a week or so?
> ...


so tried a search on recent threads you have made.........oh hang on let me search again! computer says nooooooooo.
so in effect you do not actually try to contribute as in bringing anything to the table except advice or ridicule to others posts?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

c15 ttt said:


> me too..those were the days.


Purple haze ,,,,,,,,,strawberry fields ,,,, orange ,,,,, micro dot ,,,,, windows ,,,,,,to name but a few


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

roddy said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > me too..those were the days.
> ...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

simno44 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > c15 ttt said:
> ...


Hey !!!!! How can you edit my posts !!!!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> you do not actually try to contribute as in bringing anything to the table except advice or ridicule to others posts?


A combination of advice and ridicule sounds about right. What do you bring to the table Gaz? Any chimp can start threads (obviously).


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > you do not actually try to contribute as in bringing anything to the table except advice or ridicule to others posts?
> ...


GaZ opens many interesting posts , some of the most interesting in the off topic section ,and further contributes to these posts ,,,, !!!!!!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

roddy said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


I'm AWSOME.  lol.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Infinite monkeys...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > you do not actually try to contribute as in bringing anything to the table except advice or ridicule to others posts?
> ...


ah so now we have come to the abuse stage of your posts at last. can i guess that you were a bit of a loner as a lad? possibly not the sort of adult that people rang up to go for a pint maybe?
i once had a guy worked for me that continually did as you do in critasising everyone around him and had no friends.....so i got him in the office to ask him if maybe it was actually him! your reply will be the same he gave me.....isn't me


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Roddy, i agree with a lot of posts spandy makes as they are morally and politically correct......to understand your enemy you have to study them! in the last few weeks his posts have been quite eratic in humour and content, so i can only assume he has some personal problems. i do recall Rich querying him if he was actually a non white person in another topic and he got very defensive. hey who knows........quite apt for a racism topic lol


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > A combination of advice and ridicule sounds about right. What do you bring to the table Gaz? Any chimp can start threads (obviously).
> ...


Abuse? No abuse there, just pointing out that any idiot can start threads, so it's not a good way to judge someones contribution (which is what you tried to do with me). Perhaps you start so many threads because you think it's a way of 'contributing'. I disagree.

As for your attempt at critiquing my personality, I'm afraid you're not particularly good at it. You assume that because I like to make fun of your more ridiculous posts that I spend my time making fun of, or criticising everyone in 'the real world'? Hasn't it occurred to you that maybe I just don't hang around with people who say things I think are stupid?

Any idiot can have friends Gaz. Are you honestly arrogant enough to think that just because you don't get on with someone, no one else will get on with them either? It's basic psychology and statistics... Even Hitler had friends. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

chimp....... relating me to a chimp isnt abuse? are we not the higher evolution? so you are stating i am the lower as in chimp! so not only are you wrong, but now you in your own posts are a liar


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

PERFETCT WORLD........according to spandy rofl....
As for your attempt at critiquing my personality, I'm afraid you're not particularly good at it. You assume that because I like to make fun of your more ridiculous posts that I spend my time making fun of, or criticising everyone in 'the real world'? Hasn't it occurred to you that maybe I just don't hang around with people who say things I think are stupid?

he only spends his time with litteryaly or emotionally people of his own calibre.

would anyone like to buy a Spandy box: it is boring of course but will take the weight of the average boring person that feels his shit doesn't stink and is an avid fan of abusing others posts.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> chimp....... relating me to a chimp isnt abuse? are we not the higher evolution? so you are stating i am the lower as in chimp! so not only are you wrong, but now you in your own posts are a liar


I said any chimp can start threads. When someone says "any idiot can do X", it means that doing X is really easy, it doesn't mean (logically or implicitly) that anyone who does X is an idiot.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok last one........

Any idiot can have friends Gaz. Are you honestly arrogant enough to think that just because you don't get on with someone, no one else will get on with them either? It's basic psychology and statistics... Even Hitler had friends.

so why have you for the last two years made it a personal thing to jump on my posts? only asking what i have done to upset the high and mighty spandex? ooooh you didn't reply on the white or black Q? are you a white national born and bred in the uk from uk white parents? only asking :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> ok last one........
> 
> Any idiot can have friends Gaz. Are you honestly arrogant enough to think that just because you don't get on with someone, no one else will get on with them either? It's basic psychology and statistics... Even Hitler had friends.
> 
> so why have you for the last two years made it a personal thing to jump on my posts? only asking what i have done to upset the high and mighty spandex? ooooh you didn't reply on the white or black Q? are you a white national born and bred in the uk from uk white parents? only asking :roll:


Honestly? Your posts are frequently ridiculous in a way that amuses me. Sorry. :?

Both my parents aren't from the UK.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

any idiot can start threads..............says god spandex :? 
so not just a chimp but also an idiot...........hmmm that is deffo abuse lol


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> any idiot can start threads..............says god spandex :?
> so not just a chimp but also an idiot...........hmmm that is deffo abuse lol


For the love of Spandex... This is hard work.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ahh but at least i know you are not a white uk born person............

so i already know you are not indian as the class system would dictate that you would be at the temple at set times and you arn't.
not a good muslim maybe


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> ahh but at least i know you are not a white uk born person............
> 
> so i already know you are not indian as the class system would dictate that you would be at the temple at set times and you arn't.
> not a good muslim maybe


Sherlock Holmes is turning in his grave...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

anyway back on track.............despite spandy's viewsf e is better than us (non white uk born) so his imput is valid as an outsider is very good in this topic...........as a non white born uk living person (you do have citizenship i assume) how do you find the racist views in th uk spandy?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > ahh but at least i know you are not a white uk born person............
> ...


sherlock holmes is british.........can you speak the language ok only asking as many tv shows that your culture predometorily speak their own language.......would love to translate but as a CHIMP i am un qualified tbh


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

```
would love to translate but as a CHIMP i am un qualified tbh
```
You know you are winning when your opponent starts the name calling mate.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BrianR said:


> ```
> would love to translate but as a CHIMP i am un qualified tbh
> ```
> You know you are winning when your opponent starts the name calling mate.
> ...


Jesus. Did either of you even read my 'name calling' post?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> sherlock holmes is british.........can you speak the language ok only asking as many tv shows that your culture predometorily speak their own language.......would love to translate but as a CHIMP i am un qualified tbh


Have you been drinking?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Jesus. Did either of you even read my 'name calling' post?[quote


]

Is that the one when you inferred Gaz is a chimp? Yes I read it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > sherlock holmes is british.........can you speak the language ok only asking as many tv shows that your culture predometorily speak their own language.......would love to translate but as a CHIMP i am un qualified tbh
> ...


did at lunch time when i met the neice for lunch............i paid and she drove.

and even now you are still a sarcastic person to suggest that (hi Brian) brian or myself have been drinking. Hows the lad bud? bet he is made up on getting a job?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Gaz, he is overt the moon mate, never seen a smile like it. Its about acceptance mate and his feeling good enough. Very proud of him chap.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> Hi Gaz, he is overt the moon mate, never seen a smile like it. Its about acceptance mate and his feeling good enough. Very proud of him chap.


awwww bless him m8, drop me a pm on bank details and let me drop him a well done for his pure determination m8. (pm)


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

BrianR said:


> Hi Gaz, he is overt the moon mate, never seen a smile like it. Its about acceptance mate and his feeling good enough. Very proud of him chap.


nice one brian.havn t seen any posts about that.what has he ended up getting mate....gazzer,you had a little windfall like matey :wink: you will be getting nominated for hearts of gold bud


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gaz , I know he can be an obnoxiouis little turd sometimes , but despite the fact that he objects to other peoples rights , he does however still have the right to air his opinions , I do not think that he is not entitled to charachter assination which he , and to be fair some others , revert to when he /they are unable to dispute certain points / facts ,,,,,,,, and Gaz , on this topic surely specifically , what does it matter what race, creed , colour he or his parents happen to be.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Gaz , I know he can be an obnoxiouis little turd sometimes , but despite the fact that he objects to other peoples rights , he does however still have the right to air his opinions , I do not think that he is not entitled to charachter assination which he , and to be fair some others , revert to when he /they are unable to dispute certain points / facts ,,,,,,,, and Gaz , on this topic surely specifically , what does it matter what race, creed , colour he or his parents happen to be.


it doesn't Roddy tbh.....i just know it is a ***** in his armour m8  so when God reincarnate starts his preaching it brings him back down to earth a bit. read back a bit bud and see his comment on if i had been drinking........that was a pure dig at me for a problem i had last year.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz , I know he can be an obnoxiouis little turd sometimes , but despite the fact that he objects to other peoples rights , he does however still have the right to air his opinions , I do not think that he is not entitled to charachter assination which he , and to be fair some others , revert to when he /they are unable to dispute certain points / facts ,,,,,,,, and Gaz , on this topic surely specifically , what does it matter what race, creed , colour he or his parents happen to be.
> ...


Sorry mate I did not realise that , that's a bit hard to believe ,,,,, pretty low ,,, but don't let him drag ohers down to his level ,, on these posts I try to stick to discussing the relevant issues and only revert to personal castigation when someone else starts it ,, as has been said , when someone starts charachter assasination it is when heir argument has been destroyed and they have no other option ,,, if you cannot destroy the argument then try to destroy the person ,,, a tactis which is common in politics and in populist media. (((((( BTW your team were lucky yesterday :lol: ))))))


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ROFL........fuck off we won fair and square..........

he started the nitpicking on you as i recall (its called being a bully) on the police thread and again on here, so as this is my thread i have the right to put someone in place if they go ott on someone in a personal manner.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ha ha ,,,,You tell it boss !


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz , I know he can be an obnoxiouis little turd sometimes , but despite the fact that he objects to other peoples rights , he does however still have the right to air his opinions , I do not think that he is not entitled to charachter assination which he , and to be fair some others , revert to when he /they are unable to dispute certain points / facts ,,,,,,,, and Gaz , on this topic surely specifically , what does it matter what race, creed , colour he or his parents happen to be.
> ...


How the hell am I supposed to know about a problem you had last year?? Do we have a lot of chats about personal issues, you and I? You might think people are paying attention to your ramblings, buts it's actually quite easy to miss stuff in amongst the noise.

As for a '***** in my armour', I genuinely have no idea what you imagine happened there? You still have no idea what race, nationality or colour I am, you just have a load of poorly thought out assumptions. You're so easy to manipulate, it's actually comical.

Still, enjoy your win.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

spandy i only enjoy a win within my family tbh.........

you are just a sarcastic noise occasionally i have to put up with on here, and if as you say you read threads properly then you know that i had a problem............hence your comment (have you been drinking) so you are also a liar aswell as a bully otherwise you wouldnt ask the question............read back on our last escapades and not once did you ask that question. so one can only take an opinion that you wrote that to intimidate or hurt me? sorry pal, it didn't work this time as i have risen above my problem and getting on with life.
so that leaves you in the same place as a bully in playing with words to put someone down, negative i am afraid when it only takes a few words to lift the same person up and make their day.
i feel a tad sad for you spandy, but intrigued at the same time.......would love to chat personally face to face, drop me a pm if u fancy it. (give you a drive in the mx5 also)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

It would be nice sometimes to meet some of the " warriors " on here ,,, and I would hope that in person they 3e not quite so obnoxious in real life , after all this should be just a forum to have a bit of a laugh and discusion on and not be taken too seriously , remember , " it is nice to be nice ",, ( although this might be a new experience to some )


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> It would be nice sometimes to meet some of the " warriors " on here ,,, and I would hope that in person they 3e not quite so obnoxious in real life , after all this should be just a forum to have a bit of a laugh and discusion on and not be taken too seriously , remember , " it is nice to be nice ",, ( although this might be a new experience to some )


Roddy, you are a little above a casul drive out m8........but never the less would love to chat to the person behind the keyboard as i have done with many on here. i very much doubt though that spandy will extend the hand of friendship and agree to meet me for a coffee or even a beer lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ha ha ,You are lucky ( well in some ways ) that you live in the south of england and that you get the chance to meet other membs , I living in N scotland , get very little chance to meet any ,,,,, I have met a few tho ,,,, rusty rich eg , very nice gregarious lad ,, wak , true gemtleman ,,, PC M Davis , nice lad and no mean driver btw , Les ( gone now ) and even although w had had a few ups and downs on here , again nice lad , peter rigby and a few more , ian333 , nice car ,, and more , all nice peeps ,, I keep meaning to do a " Kammy " ( lives in ABZ but never met him ) but time don't allow .


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

very weird turn of events!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> very weird turn of events!


what is?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Ha ha ,You are lucky ( well in some ways ) that you live in the south of england and that you get the chance to meet other membs , I living in N scotland , get very little chance to meet any ,,,,, I have met a few tho ,,,, rusty rich eg , very nice gregarious lad ,, wak , true gemtleman ,,, PC M Davis , nice lad and no mean driver btw , Les ( gone now ) and even although w had had a few ups and downs on here , again nice lad , peter rigby and a few more , ian333 , nice car ,, and more , all nice peeps ,, I keep meaning to do a " Kammy " ( lives in ABZ but never met him ) but time don't allow .


have had many chats with rich aka rusty..........wak i have met and a lovely guy i thought.......loves my killer chilli sauce on his burgers) joking.
met a good few more than mentioned here........have you met Trev? whats he like, as i have spoken on the phone once or twice.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ,You are lucky ( well in some ways ) that you live in the south of england and that you get the chance to meet other membs , I living in N scotland , get very little chance to meet any ,,,,, I have met a few tho ,,,, rusty rich eg , very nice gregarious lad ,, wak , true gemtleman ,,, PC M Davis , nice lad and no mean driver btw , Les ( gone now ) and even although w had had a few ups and downs on here , again nice lad , peter rigby and a few more , ian333 , nice car ,, and more , all nice peeps ,, I keep meaning to do a " Kammy " ( lives in ABZ but never met him ) but time don't allow .
> ...


Yes I have met Trev , very friendly helpul chap , I gas engineer ,, I think he has gone dark side tho


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> nice one brian.havn t seen any posts about that.what has he ended up getting mate....gazzer,you had a little windfall like matey :wink: you will be getting nominated for hearts of gold bud


[/quote]

Thanks chap. He ended up getting an apprenticship with a really good firm and starts in may


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

sure youre relieved mate.good news.hope things go well.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > very weird turn of events!
> ...


This thread! I though that this thread about race! :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Shall I stir it up?

I hate **** cunts.

I hate *******.

I hate ******.

I'm sorry but this thread is pathetic. FFS.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

And leave Spandy alone.

The guy is one of the smartest and most amusing on here. And his arguments actually have reason.

As such I want him to stay.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

roddy said:


> It would be nice sometimes to meet some of the " warriors " on here


I was thinking the same thing. Let me know if anything gets organized. I would travel to the UK for that.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice sometimes to meet some of the " warriors " on here
> ...


have a look in the events section, there are loads of events throughout the year. gaydon is a biggie as is audi day at castle coomb racing circuit.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> have a look in the events section, there are loads of events throughout the year. gaydon is a biggie as is audi day at castle coomb racing circuit.


I had my eye on Gaydon. I trust there would be an opportunity to meet some of the "usual suspects". I wouldn't want to miss that.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> And leave Spandy alone.
> 
> The guy is one of the smartest and most amusing on here. And his arguments actually have reason.
> 
> As such I want him to stay.


Thought the thread was ok until the name calling started Rich. I don't want anyone to feel like they shoudl leave and I am sure that Spandex is thick skinned enough to take and respond to anything thrown at him (in fact I know he is). But some of his shots at Gazzer (normally Spandex's biggest fan of late - I did try to warn him) were a bit below the belt to be honest. Having a go about the fact that Gaz used to have a drink problem ('have you been drinking') was uncalled for. Referring to any 'chimp' can start a thread etc was uncalled for. To my mind that wasn't smart or amusiong to be honest. Like it or not; care or not; Spandex started that and took the thread away from where it was at. :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BrianR said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > And leave Spandy alone.
> ...


I hear what you're saying, but I don't agree that Spandy was 'having a go' about any supposed drink problem Gaz might or might not have. I think he was genuinely asking "Have you been drinking?" and actually said in a following post that he didn't know anything about a supposed drink problem.

You do have a point about the 'chimp' references though and I agree it was uncalled for.

Like a lot of threads I think this got heated. Spandy obviously has a 'breaking' point like the rest of us and maybe Gaz tickled that point? I know I've touched some raw nerves with him in the past.

But this place would not be the same without either of 'em. I love 'em both so let's forgive, forget and move on.

Until the next time... :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> But this place would not be the same without either of 'em. I love 'em both so let's forgive, forget and move on.


Spot on Rich and I couldn't agree more.

Spandex - Gazzer - man hug with three pats on the back required please guys. Time to move on.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BrianR said:


> > But this place would not be the same without either of 'em. I love 'em both so let's forgive, forget and move on.
> 
> 
> Spot on Rich and I couldn't agree more.
> ...


For the record, I had no idea about any drinking problems - I'd just as likely have said exactly the same to anyone who'd posted something that made no sense (hence looking like they'd been drinking before posting). Gaz can insist that I knew about it as much as he likes but it doesn't change the facts and I'm the only one who knows them.

As for the "any chimp can start threads" comment, it says nothing about Gaz, it just says that you don't need to be clever to start threads, so counting 'threads started' is not a good way to judge someones contribution to the forum (that judgement is what started my argument with Gaz).

Anyway, I'm done.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

read back ya pair of nuggets, i offered to meet him sometime for a cuppa or a pint :? he chose to ignore that so what more in reality do you want me to say or do guys?
Rich i havn't kept it a secret that i had a drink problem on a few threads tbh......thats just me laying bare my failings. so hmmmm sorry bud i don't believe he never saw it, and the fact that i called him a liar....if it wasn't true in my opinion with spandy he would have argued the toss on it as usual.
that said, i thought the thread was going well until roddy went all humanitarian and spandy decided to charachter assasinate him for it...........there bloody fault lol.
that was a joke guys btw xxx


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This applies to us all... :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> This applies to us all... :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok i'll man up...........spandy i apologise if i bit your head off.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > > But this place would not be the same without either of 'em. I love 'em both so let's forgive, forget and move on.
> ...


As far as I am concerned it is ok for you to say anything you want to say Spandex, just as long as it is ok to respond in kind. At times I do feel that things can be lost in translation and that we don't always come across as intended. The trouble is when your argument is generally quite reasoned, picking the key facts from the others argument and putting it to task, then you can understand why others would think that you had seen what Gaz had written about his drink problem. Re the chimp comment, a number of us saw it the same way and so once again maybe something was missed in the ether of the moment.

I'm hoping that you are done with this thread and that your 'I'm done' comment has no more meaning than that. This place would not be as good without your reasoned argument, humour and from time to time down right bollocks


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't thi k any f us want to see spandy leaving , his breadth of k owledge cab be quite enlightening at times ;ust as his intolerence and personel insult can be inexcuable , his righter than right attitude can be infuriating and his cherry picking and twisting of certain points does him a discredit


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gaz , if racisim is not a humanitarian issue then what is it ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Gaz , if racisim is not a humanitarian issue then what is it ?


Well tbh Roddy I am not sure it is a humanitarian issue tbh m8, as many of the Asian and African countries have allowed their own countryman/women to suffer while their own greed keeps them in power and massive wealth. Now if you had said the differing class sects within a country keeping certain ones down I would agree wholeheartedly bud. Take the Indian class sect's for instance, the lowest class are only fit to clean toilets and drains of the ones above their level.
Now imagine over here if we said everyone in a council estate can only apply for work that pays between £5.95-£6.15 per hour.
How much of an outcry would there be over making those people feel second or third class citizens?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz , if racisim is not a humanitarian issue then what is it ?
> ...


Sure Gaz , the lack of human rights , corruption , inequality , and yes , racisim among peoples of 3rd world , and even so called developed countries is shocking ,so I suppose it has a valid place in this topic ,, but that does not condone it here ,, I thot that most people from cooncil estates did wotk for low / minimum wage!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

No bud I know some builders that live in council property that earn maybe 60k+ and the cash jobs that drive new rangies m8.


----------

